# What happened to this guaicol+winstrol?



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2013)

Iv mixed my winstrol with guaiacol and left it to make it tomorrow its 1g winstrol to 2ml guaiacol and a few hours later its gone like gel








I made a vial up of it which is 20ml vial at 100mg/ml winstrol with apricot carrier, 3%ba, 20%guaiacol. This also has solidified, this is me holding the vial upside down


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Checked the winstrol+ guaiacol thismorning and its completly solidified, likes like butter u could spread it on your bread!

30g winstrol raw to 60ml guaiacol and its done that, is that normal?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes winstrol in beaker +guaiacol, heatedn, disolved and left over night as I made 2 vials to test the waters 1st, didn't want to mess it up like the test base susp as iv never made oil based suspension before.

The 2vials iv made has solidified like lard, so has the winstrol guaicol mix 'solid'

I don't under stand how the 2vials iv made have solidified? I didn't filter them, they were just a tester to see if it would form ok which it hasn't.


----------

